# Escambia 8/11



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I caught some fish!!! Popping bug got all the bream and other dinks. Black trick worm got the bass. Is the big one a shellcracker? It was the laziest popping bug bite and fight ever, just kinda rolled on it and surfed to the boat. Anyways, I'm fidna eat em.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess ! And yep it's a shellcracker.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Doing better then last year brother!!! hahaha Way ta bring home some fishies fer momma!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Who gave you those fish?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish for mamma?? Heck no, I ate all them things then took a nap!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

You need to go back to where you caught the shellcracker on the popping bug with some earth worms.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> You need to go back to where you caught the shellcracker on the popping bug with some earth worms.


Funny you should say that. Seems I always forget something when I head out, today it was the worms, again.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Went to Jim’s today looking for reds 
Water still off color .. did you catch the 
Bream upriver?? Reds and hydrids on lower end


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, this was all north of quintette


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks ... looks like more rain today


----------

